# Bezzera BB004 Grinder



## EdgarTP (Oct 28, 2011)

Hi all,

There's not much info on the Bezzera BB004 Grinder out there. I picked up a new one on eBay for £110. It's just arrived and I'm pleased to say it seems to be a great machine. It's able to grind much finer and more consistently than the dualit/Starbucks/solis model I had before. It is a stepped grinder but seems to have a lot of leeway in either direction from the espresso fine setting that I'm currently on (I choked my Gaggia Classic with a few grinds earlier). The bottomless portafilter that I bought from happy donkey seems a lot happier with the Bezzera.

If you see one in the £100-£200 region I'd heartily recommend it.

Great forum, by the way. You've helped me fine a roaster right on my doorstep (volcano coffee in West Norwood). I'm trying their beans tomorrow.

Cheers

Sam


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

I vaguely remember bidding on one of those a year ago on ebay but lost out. Sounds like you got a good buy.


----------



## EdgarTP (Oct 28, 2011)

Cheers. If anyone has questions about it or wants pictures then contact me. Truth is though, you don't seem to see them very often for purchase. I've done a little more research and it seems that it's very similar to the Pasquini Moka and the Anfim Haus - I think they're all made by Obel.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hey Sam and welcome to Coffee Forums UK

Good to hear your pleased with the grinder and paired it with some good coffee too.

I'm looking forward to meeting the Volcano team at the Coffee & Tea Festival on 18-20 November.


----------



## GeoffS (Sep 11, 2017)

Hi Edgar. I have also owned a Bezerra BB04 grinder for a number of years. I was wondering if you know how to unscrew the impeller/sweeper from the motor. It's the brass thing after removing the bottom burr. Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The burr carrier / sweeper is threaded on to the shaft probably left hand thread, the trick is holding the shaft to stop rotation.


----------

